# $$$ to hit 500lbs in Bench Press



## WesleyInman (Sep 19, 2013)

So I have been offered $1500 dollars in prize money to compete in a PL contest next year in Las Vegas, and I have to hit 500lbs x 1 rep on flat bench in order  to secure this prize money.

The catch is that I have to weigh 220lbs or less.

I have never tried 500lbs, though I think I could have hit it around 225lbs a few years ago..I was repping 405lbs x 10 reps on flat.  I was on a ton of AAS.  Now I have a HRT script but am 100% legal besides the occasional legal OTC PH.

Mind you I have competed in PLing many times, but I am primarily a competitive Strongman, and Bench means absolutely NOTHING in Strongman.

Anyone have any methods or techniques they find efffective to add strength to bench for someone like me who is pretty plateaued?

Right now I weigh 207-210lbs daily.  I am hitting 455lbs x 1..I have to add 10-13 lbs and I need to jump 45+lbs on bench

Seems do-able..but my joints are KILLING me..that is my biggest issue right now..elbow problems.

Any tips from PL's would be appreciated, boards and tricep work probably won't be possible bc of the joint issues.


I don't have to do the 500lbs PL style, rather I can touch and go or even use momentum as I do in this Incline PR video.


Wesley Inman Strongman Incline 365lbs x 9 reps at 207lbs with GYMNTONIC.com - YouTube


----------



## LuKiFeR (Sep 19, 2013)

Tren n Halo...mayb some EQ for joints.


----------



## WesleyInman (Sep 19, 2013)

LuKiFeR said:


> Tren n Halo...mayb some EQ for joints.



I wish!!!! It has to be 100% legal.  Again I have a script for 100mgs E4 days cyp....

PH's are not out of the question.  I need to rely on technique I believe.

Thanx LuKiFer though..appreciate the feedback


----------



## feen (Sep 19, 2013)

Try checking out the slingshot.I heard its been helping people add to there bench


----------



## LuKiFeR (Sep 19, 2013)

WesleyInman said:


> I wish!!!! It has to be 100% legal.  Again I have a script for 100mgs E4 days cyp....
> 
> PH's are not out of the question.  I need to rely on technique I believe.
> 
> Thanx LuKiFer though..appreciate the feedback



sry bro...i suck at bench. my arms are like 6' long.
im beat before i get the bar dwn to my chest. cant help ya there.

Confidence will help u. and by looks n stats...i can tell u can do it.
if u didnt think u cld....u wld not even think about doin it.

so...

YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!

Seriously tho..u can.   keep tellin yurself tht too.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Sep 19, 2013)

Bench shirt will add 50 lbs


----------



## WesleyInman (Sep 19, 2013)

feen said:


> Try checking out the slingshot.I heard its been helping people add to there bench



Yes, I actually tried it the first time 2 weeks ago..With 315..made it feel like 225. Just too simple. Not sure how the slingshot works, bc to me, I dont know how it overloads the CNS bc the material is doing alot of the work for you...But I have heard this as well..this may be something I consider with Chains as well..Im really thinking about doing chain work.



LuKiFeR said:


> sry bro...i suck at bench. my arms are like 6' long.
> im beat before i get the bar dwn to my chest. cant help ya there.
> 
> Confidence will help u. and by looks n stats...i can tell u can do it.
> ...



Thank you man! Yes I know I can do it.  500 has been a long time goal...20+ years in the gym and I haven't hit it "yet" 



Bull_Nuts said:


> Bench shirt will add 50 lbs



Thanx Bull  Brings up a good point.  It has to be RAW..not only that but I only believe in RAW lifting for PL and strongman for that matter.

I am of the thought process that single, double, triple ply lifting is meaningless..Maybe training that way to bring up your raw lift, but in a contest I personally do not count suited lifting as a true lift.


----------



## rAJJIN (Sep 20, 2013)

I have only seen two guy in my area do it ( With my own eyes in person) in all my years on the gym. Both were Juiced to the max! lol

Your close man. The no (xtra) anabolics makes it a real kicker.
I Have heard some PH though will realy boost the strength in short bursts.

Maybe I will email my china connection and have him make you something one molecule off. Or we Can email Victor Conte on yor behalf.... 
Totally kidding on those last two.
Good luck to ya wes


----------



## LuKiFeR (Sep 20, 2013)

WesleyInman said:


> I wish!!!! It has to be 100% legal.  Again I have a script for 100mgs E4 days cyp....
> 
> PH's are not out of the question.  I need to rely on technique I believe.
> 
> Thanx LuKiFer though..appreciate the feedback



what about gh peps??

GHRP2/6 and CJC no dac...w/ dac.....etc.

run ghrp2/cjc no dac 100mcgs 4xs a day.  
i had great results with those two at those doses.


----------



## AtomAnt (Sep 21, 2013)

LuKiFeR said:


> what about gh peps??
> 
> GHRP2/6 and CJC no dac...w/ dac.....etc.
> 
> ...



I did as well..problem for me was consistency of the source at the time.  Good batch once, shitty batch next...

If you can use PHs, what about Max LMG and DMZ stack?  I used that a while back and was strong as shit, but held water.

Also used Halodrol and DMZ together and was dry, lean and strong.  But joints got sore on that.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Sep 21, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> I did as well..problem for me was consistency of the source at the time.  Good batch once, shitty batch next...
> 
> If you can use PHs, what about Max LMG and DMZ stack?  I used that a while back and was strong as shit, but held water.
> 
> Also used Halodrol and DMZ together and was dry, lean and strong.  But joints got sore on that.



correct....seems like pep companies arent as reliable as 6-12 mnths ago.


----------



## turbobusa (Sep 22, 2013)

Ok here is my 2 pennies worth. 1. Why don't you hit up Louis at westside.
That will take care of the training end. Sounds like a raw bench bench correct?
Bullnuts mentioned shirt = 50lbs . true it can . new materials and multiplys 
can add 250s+ to a raw bench. If it's loose rules then your problem is already solved . If it's raw touch and go it's gonna be training and nutrition.
I do know a 65er that had a clean 465 raw so it's doable. 
One caveat- you will most likely go up against guys that are beating testing.
Find out the particulars and holler back. I see chains/bands in your future...
Thx T.........


----------

